# Hugs from Dog



## CincyVizsla (Jan 9, 2014)

Any other Vizslas out there who try to "hug" your leg with their front legs. Our 5 month old, will sometimes wrap her front legs around my leg as I am walking away. I am sure it is to get attention, but I was curious if anybody else has a dog that does the same.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Depends on what you let them get away with...


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Cincy! Yes mine did the same around that age. Hers appeared to happen when she was unsure or nervous. I would take her off my leg and speak softly, rub her chin then carry on our way. It was a short time..so I guess she grew out of it?


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

My Vizsla boy did the same thing. It looked like he was saying: mom, please don't go just yet, play some more with me.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Scout hugs me everyday. I stand at the edge of my bed or a couch or something, give her the hug command and she'll stand up on the furniture and put her paws on my shoulder. Sometimes she punches me in the face instead though. :-\ Gotta take what you can get.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

H did this when he was about 5 months old as well- usually when he was playing with a squeaky toy on walks in the field. Unfortunately it turned in to humping  so we had to stop him.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

No I don't have that particular problem but Dharma likes to bite people's bums. Rather annoying and painful at times. I would rather have hugs. I suppose it is what you let them do- "or nip it in the but"


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

@Einspanner - our Dexter does this every time we kneel down. First he kisses your face... then stares into your eyes for about 5 straight minutes. They are the sweetest!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Penny is too tall to hug a leg but she LOVES standing on her hind legs for people to pet her head. Then she'll keep popping up until I pick her up and hold like a child on my hip. That's right, I walk around cooking and found chores with a spoiled 35 lb V on my hip. And she loves it.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

You're not alone Steelcity! I, too, hold Scout on my hip. :-[ I remember doing it at her puppy class and having someone say, you won't be able to do that for much longer. I laughed and agreed, but in my head I was pretty sure we'd be doing that for the rest of her life.


----------

